# اخزيا الملك



## jesus christ (27 أبريل 2008)

*شبهة من ديدات 
بتاع ميرزا غلام احمد القاديانى
على عمر اخزيا الملك والتناقض بين سفرين
ذكر في (2مل8: 26) أن أخزيا الملك كان ابن 22 سنة حين ملك.

بينما ذكر في (2أخ 22: 2) أنه كان ابن 42 سنة حين ملك


والرد كالتالى:
(1) ذكر في سفر الملوك أن عمر أخزيا 22 سنة، وهذا هو عمره الحقيقي وليس 42 سنة. لأن أباه يهورام كان عمره حين ملك 32 سنة، وملك 8 سنوات (الملوك الثاني 8: 17) فيكون مجمل عمر أبيه 40 سنة. فليس من المعقول أن يكون عمر ابنه أخزيا 42 سنة عند موت أبيه.

(2) وأما عن ذكر سفر أخبار الأيام أنه كان ابن 42 سنة حين ملك [لاحظ أنه لم يقل كان عمره، بل قال أنه ابن 42 سنة]، ورغم أنه مكتوب في حاشية الكتاب المقدس عبارة [ق عشرون، التي تعني أنها قُرِأَت عشرون بدلا من أربعين] إلا أن المفسرين يقولون عن ذكر الكتاب المقدس أنه كان ابن 42 سنة، هو إشارة إلى عمر أمه البالغة من العمر 42 سنة، التي كانت تحكم البلاد فعليا، لصغر سنه. ويفهم هذا من القرينة المذكورة مباشرة "... لأن أمه كانت تشير عليه... وكانت مالكة على الأرض" (2أخ 22: 2ـ12) 

يبقى مين المدلس ياعم دودا*​


----------



## الحياه (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​



كلام الكتاب المقدس واضح ، التناقض فى العمر واضح فلا داعي للتفسير حسب هواكم لان لادليل لديك من 

الكتاب المقدس ان هذا عمر امه .

ثم قلت (  فليس من المعقول أن يكون عمر ابنه أخزيا 42 سنة عند موت أبيه. )) 

العقل يقول ليس من المعقول لكن الكتاب المقدس يقول عكس ذلك .

ثم فى سفرين ذكر (  ذكر في (2مل8: 26) أن أخزيا الملك كان ابن 22 سنة حين ملك. )

                    بينما ( ذكر في (2أخ 22: 2) أنه كان ابن 42 سنة حين ملك )

اي ابن 22 سنه وابن 42 سنه لماذا الابن الاولى اشارة الى عمره الحقيقي و الابن الثانيه اشارة الى امه ؟

 نريد كلام منطقى الله يعطيكم العافيه .

و شكرا..............


----------



## الحوت (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الكتاب قد وصفه بأنه " ابن 42 سنة " .. وهذا هو الكلام كاملاً :

{كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين و اربعين سنة حين ملك و ملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم و اسم امه عثليا بنت عمري. و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر. فعمل الشر في عيني الرب مثل بيت اخاب لانهم كانوا له مشيرين بعد وفاة ابيه لابادته}  ( أخبار الايام الثانى 22 : 2 - 4 )​
 فالكتاب المقدس استخدم تعبير "ابن" للتعبير عن عمر الاسرة الحاكمة الشريرة ...

فالكتاب يقول : {  و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر }

اذن علينا بحساب الفترة مع بداية حكم اولئك الملوك الاشرار ..

فعمري ( والد أمه عثليا ) قد اغتصب الملك و ملك ست سنين (راجع  ملوك اول 16 : 23 )

اذن : معنا ستة سنوات من حكم شرير !

تابع ..

و بعده اخذ الحكم ابنه آخاب الذى ملك اثنتين و عشرين عاما 
( ملوك اول 16 : 29 ) 

اذن معنا : 22 سنة من حكم شرير !

و بعده قد ملك  اخزيا ابن آخاب الذى ملك سنتين ( راجع : ملوك اول 22 : 51 )

ومعنا الان : 2 سنة !

 و ملك بعده يهورام بن أخزيا الذى ملك اثنتى عشر عاما ( راجع :ملوك ثانى 3 : 1 )

اذن : معنا 12 سنة اخرى !

اجمعها معاً لو كنت تعرف الحساب : 6 + 22 + 2 + 12 = 42 سنة !!!!!!

اذن فترة الـ ( 42 ) المقصود منها هو عمر العائلة الشريرة التي حكمت ...!!

فليس هناك خطأ .. بدليل الدقة في تحديد فترات حكم الملوك الاشرار اولئك .
*


----------



## الحياه (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​


اخ ( الحوت ) اقدر مجهودك للرد لكن الايه تقول حين ملك ( اي للمفرد ) وليس حين ملكوا و هذا يعني ان ردك 

غير منطقي ابدا .

انظر للايه ( في (2أخ 22: 2) أنه كان ابن 42 سنة حين ملك ) 

اجابتك فى غير محلها .

ارجوا الرد من باقي المسيحيين وشكرا ............


----------



## الحوت (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> 
> اخ ( الحوت ) اقدر مجهودك للرد لكن الايه تقول حين ملك ( اي للمفرد ) وليس حين ملكوا و هذا يعني ان ردك
> ...


*
ممكن تخبرني ما الذي فهمتة مما كتبة لك لارى ان كنت تفهم ما تقرأ ام لا ؟

لقد اصبحت المداخلة التي وضعتها عبارة عن خمس كلمات (وكان ابن 42 سنة حين ملك ) :t9:
*


----------



## الحياه (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*

*الحمد لله هذا التناقض لم يستطع المسيحيين الرد عليه .​*


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*

الاخت الحياة
يا ريت تحاولين ان ترفعي من مستوى حوارك
اما اذا كنتي لستي اهلا له, فلا اهلا و لا سهلا بأي مشاركة منك


----------



## الحياه (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*


اولا :  اقدر موقفك .

ثانيا : لماذا تغلق المواضيع التي لا تستطيعون الرد عليها و تمنعون المواضيع 

الجديده نحن نناقش لمعرفة 

الحق وليس لاخفاء الحقيقة اليس كذلك ؟


----------



## الحوت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> 
> 
> اولا :  اقدر موقفك .
> ...



:new6:

*العضوة الحياة بتقول انها بتناقش ...............!!!!!

عقليتك تظهر بانك لا تملكين اي مقدرة لا على الفهم او الاستيعاب ابدا وانما الاستهبال والعبط ..

مرة اخيرة وراح امشي أ .. ب .. ث .. زي الاطفال لارى ان كنتي تفهمين :new6:

اقرأئي هذه الايات ..
وليس اول ثلاث كلمات وركزي على الذي تم تلوينة :smil15:


{كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين و اربعين سنة حين ملك و ملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم و اسم امه عثليا بنت عمري. و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر. فعمل الشر في عيني الرب مثل بيت اخاب لانهم كانوا له مشيرين بعد وفاة ابيه لابادته}  ( أخبار الايام الثانى 22 : 2 - 4 )​
 فالكتاب المقدس استخدم تعبير "ابن" للتعبير عن عمر الاسرة الحاكمة الشريرة ...

فالكتاب يقول : {  و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر }

والان ماذا فهمتي ..!!
ان كنت تفهمين من اصله :fun_lol:*


----------



## الحياه (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*


إلا الان لاتستطيع الرد على السؤال و مازلت تعلق عيب عليك يا ولد .


----------



## الحوت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> إلا الان لاتستطيع الرد على السؤال و مازلت تعلق عيب عليك يا ولد .


*

مش قلتلك انك لا تفهمين ما تقرأئين ولا تقدري على الفهم والاستيعاب والحوار ..
الظاهر انك بتشربي كميات كبيرة من بول البعير على الصبح :t33:*


----------



## jesus christ (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اخزيا الملك*

*سؤال للاذكياء:
كيف للذى قام بالتحريف ان يفعل ذلك
ان يقول ان عمر ابيه 40 و بعد خطوتين يقول ابنه 42 
هل المحرف مجنون
ام ان الكتاب سليم ولا يوجد فيه غلط
اما للجهلاء فهم يقراون ليغلطون
ويغلقوا اعينهم ليصروا ان يكون هناك غلط
دول ربنا يتصرف فيهم*​


----------



## Strident (9 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: اخزيا الملك*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> 
> 
> اولا :  اقدر موقفك .
> ...



فين أغلقه لما انتي بتتكلمي أهو و يا ريته كلام محترم أو معقول؟!

أما موقفه فلا يحتاج تقديرك...
انا من أقدر موقفك كجاهلة ناقلة تظن أنها العبقرية التي وجدت الجوهرة و هي لم تجد سوى حجر!
غن كلمة أقدر موقفك هذه تريدين كلفتة الموضوع و كأنك وضعتيه في موقف سيئ و لا تعلمين أن منظرك هو اللي بقى وحش...أوي!

بعد ان تقرأي هذا تعلمي ألا تناقشي و أنت جاهلة!


هناك إجابتين للموضوع: اخبار الأيام موجز و ليس تفصيلي...لذلك يمكن أن يكون المقصود هو حكم الأسرة كله...

لكن الرأي الذي أميل إليه أكثر هو أن الأصل العبري فيه 22...أما 42 فهي خطأ نسخ من الترجمة السبعينية...و هناك نسخ قديمة كثيرة (منها السريانية و العربية) فيها 22...

و ذلك لأن الحروف العبرية متشابهة جداً (طبعاً لو ثقافتك كانت معقولة ممكن تعرفي ده بسهولة جداً)

أما لماذا لا يتم تصحيح الترجمة السبعينية فذلك لأننا لا نمد يد إلى الكتاب...و لو تلاعبنا في هذه لأمكن الشك في التلاعب بأشياء أخرى...كما أن هذه مجرد ترجمة..


بعد كده اقري كويس و بعدين اتناقشي!


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*تحياتى

هنا نجد اجابتين

ايهما اصح بالنسبه لكم

هل ابن تشير الى عمر الاسره الحاكمه

ام ابن تشير الى عمر الام

حتى نناقش فى الاجابه اللى حتختاروها الاصح

وشكرا نيومان مان على توجهيى للموضوع​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *تحياتى
> 
> هنا نجد اجابتين​*


*

ااين هم ؟؟
​*


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			اين هم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاجابه الاولى : فى المداخله رقم 1 

ابن: يشير الى عمر الام 42 التى كانت حاكمه فعليا نظرا لضغير سن اخزيا


الاجابه الثانيه: فى المداخله رقم تلاته

ابن: نشير الى عمر الاسره الحاكمه


الاجابه الثالثه: فى المداخله رقم 13

غلطه من الناسخ


فاى الاجابات الصحيحه علشان اناقشها

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ ياهادي 

سؤالك تم الرد عليه ، رجاء قراءة الموضوع قبل تكرار الاسئلة بدون فهم .

*الكتاب قد وصفه بأنه " ابن 42 سنة " .. وهذا هو الكلام كاملاً :
*



> {كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين و اربعين سنة حين ملك و ملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم و اسم امه عثليا بنت عمري. و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر. فعمل الشر في عيني الرب مثل بيت اخاب لانهم كانوا له مشيرين بعد وفاة ابيه لابادته} ( أخبار الايام الثانى 22 : 2 - 4 )​فالكتاب المقدس استخدم تعبير "ابن" للتعبير عن عمر الاسرة الحاكمة الشريرة ...
> 
> فالكتاب يقول : { و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر }
> 
> ...


​


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ ياهادي 

سؤالك تم الرد عليه ، رجاء قراءة الموضوع قبل تكرار الاسئلة بدون فهم .

*الكتاب قد وصفه بأنه " ابن 42 سنة " .. وهذا هو الكلام كاملاً :
*



> {كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين و اربعين سنة حين ملك و ملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم و اسم امه عثليا بنت عمري. و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر. فعمل الشر في عيني الرب مثل بيت اخاب لانهم كانوا له مشيرين بعد وفاة ابيه لابادته} ( أخبار الايام الثانى 22 : 2 - 4 )​فالكتاب المقدس استخدم تعبير "ابن" للتعبير عن عمر الاسرة الحاكمة الشريرة ...
> 
> فالكتاب يقول : { و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر }
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> الاجابه الاولى : فى المداخله رقم 1
> 
> ...



*ارى انك وضعت ثلاثة وهذا ان دل يدل على انك تريد فقط الحديث فى الموضوع وخلاص ...
*

*اولا : ليست خطأ من الناسخ

ثانيا : الإجابتين الأولى والثانية هم ليسوا اثنين بل واحد وجاءت على سببين اولهما صغر سنه وثانيهما انه عمر الأسرة الكاملة بدليل ان الحاكمة هى امه 
*

*فمرة ذكره هو شخصيا وسنه  ( 22 ) ومرة اخرى ذكر عمر امه ( 42 ) التى كانت حاكم بالفعل لصغر سنه على هذة المسؤلية

فهى إجابة واحدة ولكن من منظورين وليسوا إجابتين
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> الاجابه الاولى : فى المداخله رقم 1
> 
> ...



*ارى انك وضعت ثلاثة وهذا ان دل يدل على انك تريد فقط الحديث فى الموضوع وخلاص ...
*

*اولا : ليست خطأ من الناسخ

ثانيا : الإجابتين الأولى والثانية هم ليسوا اثنين بل واحد وجاءت على سببين اولهما صغر سنه وثانيهما انه عمر الأسرة الكاملة بدليل ان الحاكمة هى امه 
*

*فمرة ذكره هو شخصيا وسنه  ( 22 ) ومرة اخرى ذكر عمر امه ( 42 ) التى كانت حاكم بالفعل لصغر سنه على هذة المسؤلية

فهى إجابة واحدة ولكن من منظورين وليسوا إجابتين
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ ياهادي 

سؤالك تم الرد عليه ، رجاء قراءة الموضوع قبل تكرار الاسئلة بدون فهم .

*الكتاب قد وصفه بأنه " ابن 42 سنة " .. وهذا هو الكلام كاملاً :
*



> {كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين و اربعين سنة حين ملك و ملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم و اسم امه عثليا بنت عمري. و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر. فعمل الشر في عيني الرب مثل بيت اخاب لانهم كانوا له مشيرين بعد وفاة ابيه لابادته} ( أخبار الايام الثانى 22 : 2 - 4 )​فالكتاب المقدس استخدم تعبير "ابن" للتعبير عن عمر الاسرة الحاكمة الشريرة ...
> 
> فالكتاب يقول : { و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر }
> 
> ...


​


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الغالى نيومان

_*



			سؤالك تم الرد عليه ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اجمل حاجه ان كل حاجه لها رد لكن ساعه مناقشتها تتضح انها غلط

واليك الدليل




			و ملك بعده يهورام بن أخزيا الذى ملك اثنتى عشر عاما ( راجع :ملوك ثانى 3 : 1 )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو ابو اخزيا ملك 12 سنه بردوا 

امال النص ده اللى بيقول ان ابواخزيا ملك ثمانى سنوات اعمل فيه ايه

16 وفي السنة الخامسة ليورام بن اخآب ملك اسرائيل ويهوشافاط ملك يهوذا ملك يهورام بن يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا. 17 كان ابن اثنتين وثلاثين سنة حين ملك وملك ثماني سنين في اورشليم. 18 وسار في طريق ملوك اسرائيل كما فعل بيت اخآب لان بنت اخآب كانت له امرأة.وعمل الشر في عيني الرب. 19 ولم يشإ الرب ان يبيد يهوذا من اجل داود عبده كما قال انه يعطيه سراجا ولبنيه كل الايام. 20 وفي ايامه عصى ادوم من تحت يد يهوذا وملّكوا على انفسهم ملكا. 21 وعبر يورام الى صعير وجميع المركبات معه وقام ليلا وضرب ادوم المحيط به ورؤساء المركبات وهرب الشعب الى خيامهم. 22 وعصى ادوم من تحت يد يهوذا الى هذا اليوم.حينئذ عصت لبنة في ذلك الوقت. 23 وبقية امور يورام وكل ما صنع أما هي مكتوبة في سفر اخبار الايام لملوك يهوذا. 24 واضطجع يورام مع آبائه ودفن مع آبائه في مدينة داود وملك اخزيا ابنه عوضا عنه 25 في السنة الثانية عشرة ليورام بن اخآب ملك اسرائيل ملك اخزيا بن يهورام ملك يهوذا. 26 كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم.واسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل. 27 وسار في طريق بيت اخآب وعمل الشر في عيني الرب كبيت اخآب لانه كان صهر بيت اخآب

اختار ياما انت غلط ياما كتابك غلط بس كتابك مغلتطتش انت اللى غلط 

منتظرك*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأستاذ نيو مان ارجو الإنتباه الى هذا التدليس الذى وقع فيه للمرة الثانية 



> و ملك بعده يهورام *بن* أخزيا الذى ملك اثنتى عشر عاما ( راجع :ملوك ثانى 3 : 1 )





> _*هو ابو اخزيا ملك 12 سنه بردوا*_


_* 

انظر ماذا قالت الآية وما دلس هو
كلمة ( بن ) جعلها ( ابو )  
*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*اختار ياما انت غلط ياما كتابك غلط بس كتابك مغلتطتش انت اللى غلط *_
> 
> _*منتظرك*_


 
ياهادي 

هناك دائما اختيار لا تكتبه ، وهو انك انت غلط ، مش فاهم او مش عاوز تفهم .

الاجابة انا وضعتها قصا ولصقا ، وبها خطأ مطبعي ، واذا كنت انت دارس الكلام من الكتاب المقدس كنت اكتشفت فورا انه خطأ مطبعي ليس الا 

(1 وملك يهورام بن اخآب على اسرائيل في السامرة في السنة الثامنة عشرة ليهوشافاط ملك يهوذا.ملك اثنتي عشرة سنة.)
(2 ملوك 3: 1) 

كاتب الرد اخطأ في الطباعة فكتب ( يهورام ابن اخزيا ) والصحيح ( يهورام ابن اخآب ) .

تحياتي


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			كاتب الرد اخطأ في الطباعة فكتب ( يهورام ابن اخزيا ) والصحيح ( يهورام ابن اخآب ) .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخطا ولا لم يخطا انا مالى بيهورام ابن اخاب ملك اسرائيل اصلا

انا بكلمك عن اخزيا ابن يهورام ابن يوشاقاط ملك يهوذا وانتا بتكلمنى عن يهورام ابن اخاب ملك اسرائيل 

ايه دخل ده بده مالك يانيومان فى ايه

هو انت بتقرا اللى انا بكتبه ولا لا ....مش انا نزلت النصوص دى ليك

8: 25 في السنة الثانية عشرة ليورام بن اخاب ملك اسرائيل ملك اخزيا بن يهورام ملك يهوذا 

8: 26 كان اخزيا ابن اثنتين و عشرين سنة حين ملك و ملك سنة واحدة في اورشليم و اسم امه عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل 


اخزيا بن يهورام ملك يهوذا​
بتقرا كلام كتابك ولا لا ا.......................................اخزيا ابن يهورام ملك يهوذا

وهو ده اللى احنا بنتكلم عنه 

نشوف يهورام ملك يهوذا ملك كام سنه

8: 16 و في السنة الخامسة ليورام بن اخاب ملك اسرائيل و يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا ملك يهورام بن يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا 

8: 17 كان ابن اثنتين و ثلاثين سنة حين ملك و ملك ثماني سنين في اورشليم 

يهورام ملك يهوذا ملك ثمانى سنوات​
ولما مات ابنه ملك عوضا عنه اخزيا ابن يهورام ابن يهوياشاقاط ملك يهوذا وهو فى سنه الاتنين والعشرين من عمره

ركز يانيومان مش كده

اللى حسب حسب مده حكم يهورام ابن اخاب ملك اسرائيل وده ايه دخله فى الموضوع اصلا

احنا بتكلم عن ابو اخزيا يهورام ابن يهوياشاقاط ملك يهوذا

وماقاله كتابك ان يورام ان يهوشاقاط ملك يهوذا ملك ثمانى سنوات يبطل ما قيل فى الرد على هذا التناقض

لان المجموع حيكون 38 وليس 42​
منتظرك *


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			انظر ماذا قالت الآية وما دلس هو
كلمة ( بن ) جعلها ( ابو )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا لم ادلس اخزيا ابن يهورام ابن يهوشاقاط ملك يهوذا  اللى كتب كتب غلط  يهورام اخوه اخزيا والاتنين ابناء اخاب  واعتبره الغالى نيومان خطا مطبعى 

مش كل حاجه انا اللى بدلس انا اللى مش بفهم انا اللى غلط,وكأنكم لاتخطاوا ولا مره.......مش كده ولا ايه

اقرا تفسير كتابك لعلك تفهم 

الأيات 25-29:- في السنة الثانية عشرة ليورام بن اخاب ملك اسرائيل ملك اخزيا بن يهورام ملك يهوذا


ولاحظ المجاملات السياسية فى تبادل الأسماء بين أخاب (إبنه يهورام والثانى أخزيا) ويهوشافاط (إبنه يهورام وإبن يهورام أخزيا).تفسير لسفر الملوك الثانى/الاصحاح الثامن...............لمفسر انطونيوس فكرى مفسر العهد القديم

-----------------------------​وحاجه مهمه عايز اضفها

لو حد قالى الا صحيح ان ليه لم تضف سنين حكم يهورام ابن اخاب ملك اسرائيل 

حقوله ضفها ايه المشكله ..............ولكن كنت اتكلم بنفس المفهوم اللى كان يعتقده اللى كتب الرد على الشبهه


 6 + 22 + 2 + 12 +8= 50 سنة 

فهو اعتقد ان يهورام ابن اخاب ملك اسرائيل هو ابو اخزيا ملك يهوذا وهذا خطا كبير 

وقد اوضحته فى المداخله السابقه

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تم حذف جميع المداخلات التي تشتت الموضوع ، ولي عودة انتظرني

I will be back, when I reach My Arabic keyboard


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			حذف جميع المداخلات التي تشتت الموضوع ، ولي عودة انتظرني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ترجع بالسلامه

بس انت حذفت مداخلات كانت فى صلب الموضوع

الا وهى

المداخله الاولى

لماذا تم حساب عمرى والنص يقول بيت اخاب اى بدء من اخاب وليس من عمرى


المداخله التانيه

سفر الملوك التانى
8: 17 كان ابن اثنتين و ثلاثين سنة حين ملك و ملك ثماني سنين في اورشليم 

8: 18 و سار في طريق ملوك اسرائيل كما فعل بيت اخاب لان بنت اخاب كانت له امراة و عمل الشر في عيني الرب 

بناء على كلام البابلى الذى قال




			فالكتاب يقول : { و هو ايضا سلك في طرق بيت اخاب لان امه كانت تشير عليه بفعل الشر }

اذن علينا بحساب الفترة مع بداية حكم اولئك الملوك الاشرار 

أنقر للتوسيع...

..

بناء عليه هل اتنين وتلاتين سنه هى مده حكم الاسره الحاكمه لاخاب ولا لا؟

وانا مش عارف انت ليه حذفتهم وفين التشتيت ده 

ان كانوا رد على اللى مكتوب من ناقل الرد الحوت

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

حتى اعود ، ارجو الاجابة على السؤال الآتي :


هناك علاقة بين اخزيا ملك يهوذا واخاب ملك اسرائيل ، ماهي هذه العلاقة ?

اجابة السؤال سوف تكشف لك بعض الاجوبة التي تسأل عنها


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

> هناك علاقة بين اخزيا ملك يهوذا واخاب ملك اسرائيل ، ماهي هذه العلاقة ?
> 
> اجابة السؤال سوف تكشف لك بعض الاجوبة التي تسأل عنها



ابو اخزيا ملك يهوذا تزوج من بنت عمرى ملك اسرائيل

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> ابو اخزيا ملك يهوذا تزوج من بنت عمرى ملك اسرائيل


 

ما هو اسمها ?


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

> > ما هو اسمها ?



عثليا


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> ابو اخزيا ملك يهوذا تزوج من بنت عمرى ملك اسرائيل
> 
> تحياتى


 



جميل ، عثليا بنت عمري ملك اسرائيل

هذا اذا اجابة سؤالك الاول ، لماذا حسبنا مدة الحكم الى عمري 

وحيث انه اول المتمردين على المملكة الموحدة بعد سليمان وسبب  انقسام المملكة الى مملكتين ، يهوذا واسرائيل

*****

الان نعود الى اخزيا: 

ابوه هو يهورام ابن يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا
وامه عثليا بنت عمري

اذا حسبنا من جهة الام عثليا، هل من الممكن ان تذكر لي اسماء الملوك الذين حكموا من عثليا الى عمري ?


----------



## يا هادى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			هذا اذا اجابة سؤالك الاول ، لماذا حسبنا مدة الحكم الى عمري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قال بيت اخاب وليس بيت عمرى 

امتى يكون حساب مده حكم عمرى عندما يقول

وسلك طرق بيت عمرى

يبقى كلامك غلط لانه لم يقل بيت عمرى

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جاوب على سؤالي الاول وستجد ان سؤالك تم الاجابة عليه تلقائيا

في انتظار اجابة السؤال :

*****

الان نعود الى اخزيا: 

ابوه هو يهورام ابن يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا
وامه عثليا بنت عمري

اذا حسبنا من جهة الام عثليا، هل من الممكن ان تذكر لي اسماء الملوك الذين حكموا من عثليا الى عمري ?


----------



## Strident (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> قال بيت اخاب وليس بيت عمرى
> 
> ...




حقاً؟ لا يا عزيزي...

عمري أخطأ و سلك بالشر، و يقول عنه ملوك الأول 16:

"وسار في جميع طريق يربعام بن نباط وفي خطيته التي جعل بها اسرائيل يخطئ لاغاظة الرب اله اسرائيل باباطيلهم"

فاستحق العقوبة...لكن لماذا دائماً يقال بيت آخاب بدلاً من بيت عمري؟
لأن آخاب بلغ الغاية في الشر، أكثر من كل الذين قبله...

ماذا يقول سفر الملوك الأول عن آخاب؟

 "واخاب بن عمري ملك على اسرائيل في السنة الثامنة والثلاثين لاسا ملك يهوذا وملك اخاب بن عمري على اسرائيل في السامرة اثنتين وعشرين سنة وعمل اخاب بن عمري الشر في عيني الرب اكثر من جميع الذين قبله. وكانه كان امرا زهيدا سلوكه في خطايا يربعام بن نباط حتى اتخذ ايزابل ابنة اثبعل ملك الصيدونيين امراة وسار وعبد البعل وسجد له. واقام مذبحا للبعل في بيت البعل الذي بناه في السامرة. وعمل اخاب سواري وزاد اخاب في العمل لاغاظة الرب اله اسرائيل اكثر من جميع ملوك اسرائيل الذين كانوا قبله. في ايامه بنى حيئيل البيتئيلي اريحا بابيرام بكره وضع اساسها وبسجوب صغيره نصب ابوابها حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد يشوع بن نون."

فبعد ذلك لا يمكن للرب أن يتجاهل آخاب و يتمسك بتسمية بيت عمري فقط عشان سيادتك مش عايز تفتح ذهنك...

أصبح آخاب هو الرمز في الشر...فقد حول المملكة بالكامل إلى الوثنية، و عاد و بنى أريحا .. إلخ

شيء آخر...

أرجو أن تتحرى الدقة لأني أظن أنك تخلط بين يهورام بن يهوشافاط و أخزيا ابنه،و بين أخزيا بين آخاب و بين يهورام ابن آخاب  أخيه

كذلك لاحظ أن عثليا ملكت على يهوذا و ليس إسرائيل!


لو مشينا كلامك انه بيت آخاب لا يشمل عمري أبوه، فإن معنى ذلك أن الله طنش على عمري!!


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

_*الغالى نيومان





			جاوب على سؤالي الاول وستجد ان سؤالك تم الاجابة عليه تلقائيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			في انتظار اجابة السؤال :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



قبل الاجابه لازم نعرف هو عمرى ملك كام سنه الاول صح ولا لا

طبقا لهذا النص

23 في السنة الواحدة و الثلاثين لاسا ملك يهوذا ملك عمري على اسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة ملك في ترصة ست سنين 

يبقى عمرى ملك 12 ولا 6

وطبعا لسه فى مفاجاه تانيه

بس لما ترد عليا الاول




			حسبنا من جهة الام عثليا، هل من الممكن ان تذكر لي اسماء الملوك الذين حكموا من عثليا الى عمري ?
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخاب وابناءه اخزيا ويهورام 
--------------------------------------​johnnie

فاستحق العقوبة...لكن لماذا دائماً يقال بيت آخاب بدلاً من بيت عمري؟
لأن آخاب بلغ الغاية في الشر، أكثر من كل الذين قبله...

عمرى بردوا كان بلغ الشر اكتر من الذين قبله

اقرا معى 
25 وعمل عمري الشر في عيني الرب واساء اكثر من جميع الذين قبله(ملوك التانى:16) 




			فبعد ذلك لا يمكن للرب أن يتجاهل آخاب و يتمسك بتسمية بيت عمري فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امال حنعرف هو قاصد بيت مين ازاى بالفزلكه...




			أصبح آخاب هو الرمز في الشر...فقد حول المملكة بالكامل إلى الوثنية، و عاد و بنى أريحا .. إلخ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وقبل اخاب عمرى كان رمز الشر




			أرجو أن تتحرى الدقة لأني أظن أنك تخلط بين يهورام بن يهوشافاط و أخزيا ابنه،و بين أخزيا بين آخاب و بين يهورام ابن آخاب أخيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا .............لاتظن لانى عارف انا بقول ايه كويس

تحياتى​*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*الغالى نيومان​
> 
> قبل الاجابه لازم نعرف هو عمرى ملك كام سنه الاول صح ولا لا
> 
> ...




الاخ يا هادي 

جاوب على السؤال الاول ، وبعدين نتكلم في عدد السنين .

واحدة واحدة ، وستجد ان الاجابة ستأتي كنور الشمس من خلف السحاب ، وستفهمها .

اولا : اتفقنا ان عثليا بنت عمري هي ام اخزيا .

اكتب لي اسماء الحكام من عثليا صعودا الى عمري 
الاسماء فقط ، وبعدها نتكلم عن عدد سنوات الحكم .

ودعك من وضع قوانينك الخاصة ، نحسب الى آخاب او الى عمري ، هذا قانونك انت ، قلت لك سنرى لماذا تم الحساب بهذه الطريقة ، الاجابة ستتضح على سؤالك . 

تفضل يا عزيزي لا زلت في انتظارك .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

> اكتب لي اسماء الحكام من عثليا صعودا الى عمري
> الاسماء فقط ، وبعدها نتكلم عن عدد سنوات الحكم .



ما انا جاوبتك

اخاب وابناؤه يهورام واخزيا



> ودعك من وضع قوانينك الخاصة ، نحسب الى آخاب او الى عمري



خلاص خلى عمرى محسوب,وبالرغم من اللى بقوله صح بس انت اللى اصريت

ورينا مده حكمه كام لان ده الاساس

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> ما انا جاوبتك
> 
> اخاب وابناؤه يهورام واخزيا
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك يا اخ هادي على الاجابة 

اذا اتفقنا الان اسماء الملوك الذين حكموا مملكة اسرائيل من عثليا بنت عمري الى عمري مؤسس المملكة هم :

عمري ، وآخاب ويهورام واخزيا .

هل من الممكن ان تضع لي سنين حكم كل منهم على مملكة اسرائيل ؟؟

واعرف انك ستضع بدون اختلاف الارقام التي وضعناها لك لكل ابناء عمري ، ولكنك سوف تختلف في سنين عمري .

ولذلك اكرر الطلب ، لا اطلب السنين الاجمالية منذ تمرد عمري وخلافه مع زمري وتبني ، انا فقط اطلب ان تحسب لي سنين حكمه منفردا على مملكة اسرائيل .

تفضل يا غالي ، في انتظارك


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

_*



			انا فقط اطلب ان تحسب لي سنين حكمه منفردا على مملكة اسرائيل .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كما توقعت طيب

هو ملك منفردا

سبعه سنين مش سته

والدليل تفسيرك

تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى

15) ملك كل إسرائيل عمرى = أى كل الجيش الذى فى جبثون. وهنا عمرى ملك بإنتخاب الشعب له وليس بالقتل كما فعل زمرى. تبنى = هو غالبا خلف زمرى فى رئاسة الحزب الذى قاوم عمرى. وعمرى ملك 7 سنوات لأنه مات فى السنة 38 لأسا (آية 29).

وهو ملك فى السنة 31 لآسا (آية 23). ولكن فى آية (23) قيل أن عمرى ملك 12 سنة والحل بسيط فالإثنى عشر سنة محسوبة من يوم ملكه الجيش. والسبع سنين محسوبة من يوم موت تبنى.

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Kings/16

تحياتى*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل يا هادي

كما توقعت منك ، لن تجيب على سؤالي بهدوء 
وستحاول اللف والدوران .

بالرغم من انك تخطيت الاجابة على سؤالي وقفزت الى نقطتك ، ولكن لا بأس ، هذا معناه ان اعتراضك فقط على مدة حكم عمري !! 



يا هادى قال:


> _*هو ملك منفردا*_
> 
> _*سبعه سنين مش سته*_
> 
> ...


 

يا اخي يا هادي 

احكم بعقلك انت 

اذا قال اي انسان اي كلام يختلف مع الكتاب المقدس ، نصدق من ؟؟

الكتاب المقدس يقول :

(في السنة الواحدة والثلاثين لآسا ملك يهوذا ملك عمري على اسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة.ملك في ترصة ست سنين.)
(1 ملوك 16: 23)

اذا الكتاب المقدس يقول 6 سنين .

ما فعله التفسير الذي جئت به انه استخدم علم الحساب ، فقام بطرح الارقام .

ولكن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول 6 سنين ، نفهم منها انها تفيد بداية السنة او نهاية السنة .

ولتوضيح ما اقوله ، ارجو الاجابة على هذا السؤال البسيط :

احسب لي المدة من ديسمبر 2000 الى يناير 2001 ؟؟

اذا قمت بعلم الحساب بطرح السنين سينتج سنة كاملة 
ولكن اذا قمت بعمل العقل مع علم الحساب ستكتشف ان المدة لا يمكن ان تكون سنة كاملة بل هي يوم او شهر او شهرين على حسب اي يوم في ديسمبر واي يوم في نياير !!!!

الخلاصة :

المرجع الذي نحتكم اليه هو كلام الكتاب المقدس وليس اي انسان آخر . فاذا قال الكتاب المقدس 6 سنين ، نستطيع ان نفهم ان هذا ليس فقط عملية طرح بالحساب ، ولكنها عدد السنين التي حكمها فعليا .

اعتقد ان الرد هنا يكون منتهيا ، الا اذا كان لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس ينفي هذا الكلام !!!!

تحياتي


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

_*



			هذا معناه ان اعتراضك فقط على مدة حكم عمري !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا طبعا




			اذا قال اي انسان اي كلام يختلف مع الكتاب المقدس ، نصدق من ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تفسيرك وهو حجه عليك مش عليا ومن الواجب انى اريك ماذا ماذا





			ولكن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول 6 سنين ، نفهم منها انها تفيد بداية السنة او نهاية السنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اوكى مفيش مشاكل طبق ما قلته على

مده عمرى 12 سنه 

من يوم ما تولى على الجيش الى يوم اعتلاء ابنه العرش





			احسب لي المدة من ديسمبر 2000 الى يناير 2001 ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


احنا بتنكلم فى سنين مش فى شهور

لما كتابك يقول شهور تبقى تسالنى بالشهور


مع ملاحظه

ان الليله عند اليوم ولو جزء بسيط منها بيوم كامل مش كده ياغالى

تحياتى*_


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ان الليله عند اليهود وليس اليوم

اسف


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*اوكى مفيش مشاكل طبق ما قلته على*_
> 
> _*مده عمرى 12 سنه *_
> 
> _*من يوم ما تولى على الجيش الى يوم اعتلاء ابنه العرش*_


 
يا عزيزي ، الموضوع مش ارقام وخلاص 

قلنا 12 سنة تتضمن اجمالا من بداية التمرد .
هذه الفترة كان فيها صراع بين عمري وزمري وتبني بن جينة

راجع ملوك الاول اصحاح 16

الست سنوات واضحة ولا تحتاج الى تفسيرك او حسابك .




> _*مع ملاحظه*_
> 
> _*ان الليله عند اليوم ولو جزء بسيط منها بيوم كامل مش كده ياغالى*_


 
ركز معايا يا غالي نحن لا نتكلم عن حساب اليوم الان ، نحن نتكلم عن حساب فترة ملك عمري .

الكتاب المقدس واضح يقول 6 سنوات .

هل لديك اعتراض من الكتاب المقدس بدون تفسيرك انت ؟؟؟

واضح انك بدأت تتكلم الان بدون اي سند كتابي ، اعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض ، ولذلك فاي مداخلة تضعها بغرض التشتيت او اللف والدوران بدون رد واضح من الكتاب المقدس سوف يتم حذفه غير مأسوفا عليه ، فارجو ان لا تشتكي بعدها من الحذف .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			قلنا 12 سنة تتضمن اجمالا من بداية التمرد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وانت شايفنى انا سالتك عن ده ركز ياغالى

انا بسالك 

احسبلى من سنه 27  لاسا ملك يهوذا  الى 38 لاسا ملك يهوذا  الل 12 سنه لعمرى

 احسبلى ارقام كتابك  من بدايه سنه او نهايه سنه اللى يريحك بس المهم يطلعوا 12 سنه ................... 

ومش انت اللى قلت اخر السنه وبدايتها حتى كمان كلامك ده كتابك غلط فى الست سنوات بس لما تحسبلى 12 سنه من 27 لاسا الى 38 لاسا





			هل لديك اعتراض من الكتاب المقدس بدون تفسيرك انت ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهو انا فين فسرت حاجه دا انا بسالك انت 

وجبتلك تفسير كتابك

يبقى فين تفسيرى

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*انا بسالك *_
> 
> _*احسبلى من سنه 27 لاسا ملك يهوذا الى 38 لاسا ملك يهوذا الل 12 سنه لعمرى*_
> 
> _*احسبلى ارقام كتابك من بدايه سنه او نهايه سنه اللى يريحك بس المهم يطلعوا 12 سنه ................... *_


 
حسنا انت تريد ان تحسبها ، تعال معي اقرأ واحسب سنوات حكم عمري .

************​
15 في السنة السابعة والعشرين لآسا ملك يهوذا *ملك زمري* سبعة ايام في ترصة.وكان الشعب نازلا على جبّثون التي للفلسطينيين.
16 فسمع الشعب النازلون من يقول قد فتن زمري وقتل ايضا الملك.فملّك كل اسرائيل عمري رئيس الجيش على اسرائيل في ذلك اليوم في المحلّة.
17 وصعد عمري وكل اسرائيل معه من جبّثون وحاصروا ترصة.
18 ولما رأى زمري ان المدينة قد أخذت دخل الى قصر بيت الملك واحرق على نفسه بيت الملك بالنار فمات
19 من اجل خطاياه التي اخطأ بها بعمله الشر في عيني الرب وسيره في طريق يربعام ومن اجل خطيته التي عمل بجعله اسرائيل يخطئ.
20 وبقية امور زمري وفتنته التي فتنها أما هي مكتوبة في سفر اخبار الايام لملوك اسرائيل.
21 حينئذ انقسم شعب اسرائيل نصفين فنصف الشعب كان وراء تبني بن جينة لتمليكه ونصفه وراء عمري.
22 وقوي الشعب الذي وراء عمري على الشعب الذي وراء تبني بن جينة فمات تبني وملك عمري
23 في السنة الواحدة والثلاثين لآسا ملك يهوذا *ملك عمري* على اسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة.ملك في ترصة ست سنين.
24 واشترى جبل السامرة من شامر بوزنتين من الفضة وبنى على الجبل ودعا اسم المدينة التي بناها باسم شامر صاحب الجبل السامرة.
25 وعمل عمري الشر في عيني الرب واساء اكثر من جميع الذين قبله
26 وسار في جميع طريق يربعام بن نباط وفي خطيته التي جعل بها اسرائيل يخطئ لاغاظة الرب اله اسرائيل باباطيلهم.
27 وبقية أمور عمري التي عمل وجبروته الذي ابدى أما هي مكتوبة في سفر اخبار الايام لملوك اسرائيل.
28 واضطجع عمري مع آبائه ودفن في السامرة وملك اخآب ابنه عوضا عنه
29 واخآب بن عمري ملك على اسرائيل في السنة الثامنة والثلاثين لآسا ملك يهوذا وملك اخآب بن عمري على اسرائيل في السامرة اثنتين وعشرين سنة.

*****************​
اولا : في السنة (27 لآسا) ملك زمري ، وبعدها استمر الصراع بين زمري وعمري وتبني .

ثانيا : في السنة (31 لآسا) ملك عمري .

ثالثا: في السنة ( 38 لآسا) ملك آخاب .

الفرق حسابيا بالارقام هو 7 سنين . 

ولكن هناك سنة في الحساب (هي السنة 38 لآسا) مشتركة بين ( عمري وآخاب ) هل ستحسبها لاي منهما ؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس حسم الموضوع وقال ( ست سنوات لعمري من بداية التمرد وبني السامرة عاصمة مملكته ) 

اذا القضية محسومة ( 6 سنوات ) هي مدة ملك عمري على المملكة منفردا . (12سنة) كانت كل فترة تمرده ومحاولته الاستيلاء على الحكم وكان فيها صراع لمدة (6 سنوات ) بين عمري وزمري وتبني .

ركز يا غالي واقرأ الكتاب المقدس قبل ان تضع ارقاما وتفسرها من عندياتك .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

_*



			ولكن هناك سنة في الحساب مشتركة بين ( عمري وآخاب ) هل ستحسبها لاي منهما ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كتابك حسبها لعمرى مش هو قال 12 سنه

  لما قال( ملك عمري على اسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة)

لو كانت لاخاب يبقى ملك عمرى على اسرائيل 11 سنه بس

تختار ايه؟

تحياتى*_


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			وكان فيها صراع لمدة (6 سنوات ) بين عمري وزمري وتبني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


27,28,29,30,31

قدامك كام ياغالى سته سنين بردوا ولا خمس سنين؟

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*كتابك حسبها لعمرى مش هو قال 12 سنه*_
> 
> _*لما قال( ملك عمري على اسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة)*_
> 
> ...


 
يا هادي ، 

اولا : لم تعتذر عن ( التدليس ) الذي قمت به في نسبة بداية الحكم لسنة (27 لآسا ) !!!! 
واضح ان النص الجمك وكان واضحا ، فلم ترد على هذه الجزئية .

ثانيا: انا اجاوبك ايضا من كتابي 

عندما قال 12 سنة ، بعدها قام بتفسيرها وتقسيمها 
قال ان مدة حكمه بدأت من السنة ( 31 لآسا ) ومات في ( 38 لآسا) .

ثالثا : مدة 12 سنة لا دخل لها بفرق الزمن من ( 31 لآسا ) الى (38 لآسا ) يا غالي . لان مدة 12 سنة تحسب من (27 لآسا ) الى (38 لآسا ) .

رابعا : لا يمكن حساب مدة السنين بطرح الارقام فقط يا غالي ، فكما سبق وقلت لك حساب الارقام يقول بين ديسمبر 2000 الى يناير 2001 هو سنة كاملة او شهرين او شهر او يوم ، بحسب اي يوم في ديسمبر واي يوم في يناير .

الكتاب المقدس كان واضحا في الكلام ( 12 سنة اجمالا لصراع عمري ،  6 منهم في ترصة ، و 6 في السامرة وهي مدة حكمه وتقع هذه السنوات الستة بين ( 31 و 38 لآسا ) ، الطرح الحسابي يقول عدد 7 ، ولكن السنة الاخيرة ( 38 لآسا ) هي سنة مشتركة بين عمري وبين آخاب ، من الواضح ان عمري مات في بدايتها ولذلك لم يتم حسابها .

الرد الان اصبح اكثر من واضحا . انت تعتمد على الاجتزاء المبتور مثل الطالب الذي لا يريد ان يفهم ما هو واضح ومفهوم .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			اولا : لم تعتذر عن ( التدليس ) الذي قمت به في نسبة بداية الحكم لسنة (27 لآسا ) !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


1-حتقولى انا مدلس حيبقى لازم تجيب الدليل معاك 

ايوه انا حسبت السنه 27 لان من غيرها حيكون المده 11 سنه

ورينى حضرتك بقى انا دلست فى ايه

2- انت لم تعتذر عن هذا الكلام ولن اقل لك تدليس كما تقول لى 




			وكان فيها صراع لمدة (6 سنوات ) بين عمري وزمري وتبني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اتيت لك بالدليل ان كلامك غلط خمس سنوات وليس سته سنوات كما تقول فلماذا لم تعتذر

ودليلى عندما قلت لك

27,28,29,30,31

قدامك كام ياغالى سته سنين بردوا ولا خمس سنين؟




			قال ان مدة حكمه بدأت من السنة ( 31 لآسا ) ومات في ( 38 لآسا) .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			ثالثا : مدة 12 سنة لا دخل لها بفرق الزمن من ( 31 لآسا ) الى (38 لآسا ) يا غالي . لان مدة 12 سنة تحسب من (27 لآسا ) الى (38 لآسا ).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هى السنه 12  دى مش داخله فيها السنه 38 ولا لا من حكم عمرى؟

بمعنى 

ان عمرى حكم فى السنه 38 ومات فى نهايه هذه السنه

ايوه ولا لا ياعزيزى 

قدامك اختارين

لو السنه 38 حكم فيها عمرى يبقى السنه 38 داخله فى حكمه منفردا ويبقى سبع سنوات من نهايه السنه 31

لو السنه 38 لم يحكم فيها عمرى يبقى هو لم يحكم 12 سنه بل 11 سنه من 27 الى 38

وركز فى كلامى كويس ياغالى 

تحياتى
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل يا هادي .

الارقام مرة اخرى بالالوان علشان خاطرك يا غالي 

هذه سنوات الملك آسا من 27 الى 38 (12 سنة ) 

27 - 28 - 29 - 30 - 31 - 32 - 33 - 34 - 35 - 36 - 37 - 38 

اللون الاحمر يوضح السنوات الستة لحكم عمري . 

الان ستسألني عن السنة 31 و 38 . 

وكيف يمكن التوفيق بين ( 12) سنة و (6 سنوات ) ؟؟؟

حلها بسيط :

الكتاب المقدس يقول :

[q-bible]
في السنة الواحدة والثلاثين لآسا ملك يهوذا *ملك عمري* على اسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة. ملك في ترصة ست سنين.
[/q-bible]

هنا واضح ان حساب ال ( 12 سنة ) من حكم الملك آسا .
وهذا ما وضعناه بالارقام .

ملك عمري خلال فترة حكم ال 12 سنة من حكم آسا 
اذا قال في السنة (31 لآسا ) يمكن ان يكون في آخرها . فلا تحسب . كما وضعنا الالوان .

الكتاب المقدس يقول مرة اخرى 

[q-bible]واخآب بن عمري ملك على اسرائيل في السنة الثامنة والثلاثين لآسا ملك يهوذا[/q-bible]

واضح مرة اخرى ان السنة هنا لحكم الملك آسا ، فيمكن ان يكون عمري مات في اولها ، فلا تحسب .

انا لا ارى اي مجال للشك في كلام الكتاب المقدس الا لمن يريد ان يختلق الخطأ .

السنوات هي لحكم آسا ( 12 سنة ) خلالها حكم عمري ( 6 سنوات في السامرة ) . 

[q-bible]
في السنة الواحدة والثلاثين لآسا ملك يهوذا ملك عمري على اسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة.ملك في ترصة ست سنين.24 واشترى جبل السامرة من شامر بوزنتين من الفضة وبنى على الجبل ودعا اسم المدينة التي بناها باسم شامر صاحب الجبل السامرة.
[/q-bible]

اشترى السامرة في نفس السنة التي بدأ فيها الحكم بحسب الكتاب المقدس ( السنة 31 لآسا ) . وهذا معناه ستة سنوات الحكم الملونة بالاحمر هي نفسها التي قضاها في السامرة عاصمة الدولة الجديدة .


الخلاصة ، كما ترى بالارقام وبالالوان ، السنوات الاثني عشر لآسا ، تحسب اجمالا كتمرد على المملكة ( قام به زمري وعمري وتبني ، وتم نسبتها الى عمري بوصفه الاطول عمرا فيهم ) ، وسنوات الحكم لعمري ست سنوات تقع بين هذه السنوات . ليس هناك اي اشكال على الاطلاق .


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تنبيه الاشراف 
اي مداخلة بغرض التشتيت وتحويل الموضوع سيتم حذفها 
من لديه ردا على ماجاء في المداخلة الاخيرة فليتفضل ، ولكن لن نسمح بالمهازل التي تحدث من هواة اللف والدوران وتكرار الاسئلة التي تم الاجابة عليها


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

* في السنة السابعة والعشرين لاسا ملك يهوذا ملك زمري سبعة ايام في ترصة وكان الشعب نازلا على جبثون التي للفلسطينيين. فسمع الشعب النازلون من يقول قد فتن زمري وقتل ايضا الملك فملك كل اسرائيل عمري رئيس الجيش على اسرائيل في ذلك اليوم في المحلة


ما تسيب النصوص اللى بترد عليك ومن كتابك

ولا انت عايز اجابتك بس حتى لو كانت غلط ما ترد على انا جبته *


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> * في السنة السابعة والعشرين لاسا ملك يهوذا ملك زمري سبعة ايام في ترصة وكان الشعب نازلا على جبثون التي للفلسطينيين. فسمع الشعب النازلون من يقول قد فتن زمري وقتل ايضا الملك فملك كل اسرائيل عمري رئيس الجيش على اسرائيل في ذلك اليوم في المحلة*
> 
> 
> _*ما تسيب النصوص اللى بترد عليك ومن كتابك*_
> ...


 
يا اخ يا هادي 

اترك لك هذه المداخلة شاهدة على طريقتك في اللف والدوران ، الان لم ترد على مداخلتي ورجعت تكرر نفس الاسئلة التي سبق الاجابة عليها .

انت مرة اخرى تسأل عن ( السنة 27 لآسا ) قلنا ان هذه من سنوات التمرد وليس سنوات الحكم . حصلت اشاعة بموت زمري ، وحدث صراع بين عمري وزمري الحي ، حتى انهزم زمري فاحرق نفسه في القصر ، بعدها حصل صراع بين عمري وبين تبني ( اقرأ الاصحاح 16 كاملا وقد وضعته لك في الردود السابقة ) .


قلنا هذه الاجابة سابقا ، واسئلتك مكررة ، وليس بها جديد يغير من الرد الاخير الذي وضعته ولم تعقب عليه .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			قلنا ان هذه من سنوات التمرد وليس سنوات الحكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
_*ملك على اسرائيل ليس معناها تمرد بل ملك ملك ملك*_

_*وهنا عمرى ملك بإنتخاب الشعب له وليس بالقتل كما فعل زمرى*_

_*اهو دا كلام تفسير كتابك *_

_*ملك ملك ملك اصبح معناها تمرد *_

_*



			اترك لك هذه المداخلة شاهدة على طريقتك في اللف والدوران ، الان لم ترد على مداخلتي ورجعت تكرر نفس الاسئلة التي سبق الاجابة عليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *_

_*وانا حسيب هذه المداخله التى بلا اى دليل ومخالفه صريحه لما فى كتابك*_

_*



السنوات الاثني عشر لآسا ، تحسب اجمالا كتمرد على المملكة ( قام به زمري وعمري وتبني ، وتم نسبتها الى عمري بوصفه الاطول عمرا فيهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *_

_*الذى قال*_

_*ملك عمرى على اسرائيل اثنتى عشر سنه *_

_*------------------------------------------*_​ 

_*النقطه الثانيه*_

_*اخزيا ابن اخاب ملك فى سنه يهورام *_

********
تعقيب الاشراف 
تم حذف الجزء الخارج عن الموضوع 
نحن نتكلم عن اخزيا بن يهورام ملك يهوذا 
لا داعي للتشتيت الان باخزيا ابن آخاب ملك اسرائيل
يبدو مرة اخرى انك لا تستطيع التركيز 

الموضوع هو ( كم كان عمر اخزيا الملك اليهودي )


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ يا هادي 
ستجد ان كل الاجابات التي اضعها هي مكررة 



يا هادى قال:


> _*ملك على اسرائيل ليس معناها تمرد بل ملك ملك ملك*_
> 
> _*وهنا عمرى ملك بإنتخاب الشعب له وليس بالقتل كما فعل زمرى*_
> 
> ...


 
قلت لك (في سنة 27 لآسا ) انه خرجت اشاعة بموت زمري ، فقام الشعب ونصبوا عمري ملكا ، ولكن كان زمري حيا وحدث صراع بينهما حتى موت زمري اذا هذا لا زال في طور التمرد والصراع لان الملك الحقيقي كان في سنة ( 31 لآسا ) 

بدليل ان بعد موت زمري انقسم الشعب بين عمري وبين تبني فلو كان كما تقول ان (تمليك عمري ) تم بانتخاب الشعب ، فلماذا انقسم عليه بعد موت زمري ؟؟؟




[q-bible]
في السنة السابعة والعشرين لآسا ملك يهوذا ملك زمري سبعة ايام في ترصة.وكان الشعب نازلا على جبّثون التي للفلسطينيين.
16 فسمع الشعب النازلون من يقول قد فتن زمري وقتل ايضا الملك.فملّك كل اسرائيل عمري رئيس الجيش على اسرائيل في ذلك اليوم في المحلّة.
17 وصعد عمري وكل اسرائيل معه من جبّثون وحاصروا ترصة.
18 ولما رأى زمري ان المدينة قد أخذت دخل الى قصر بيت الملك واحرق على نفسه بيت الملك بالنار فمات
19 من اجل خطاياه التي اخطأ بها بعمله الشر في عيني الرب وسيره في طريق يربعام ومن اجل خطيته التي عمل بجعله اسرائيل يخطئ.
20 وبقية امور زمري وفتنته التي فتنها أما هي مكتوبة في سفر اخبار الايام لملوك اسرائيل.
21 حينئذ انقسم شعب اسرائيل نصفين فنصف الشعب كان وراء تبني بن جينة لتمليكه ونصفه وراء عمري.
[/q-bible]




> *وانا حسيب هذه المداخله التى بلا اى دليل ومخالفه صريحه لما فى كتابك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




قمنا بالرد على هذه الجزئية سابقا واوضحنا ان 12 سنة التي حكمها عمري لا تحسب بعدد سنوات ملكه هو ولكن بالقياس الى 12 سنة من حكم آسا .

مرة اخرى 12 سنة هي من حكم آسا تداخل فيها عمري وقصته ، فكل السنوات المذكورة منسوبة لحكم آسا .


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*الظاهر ان المسلم بيحب اوى اللف والدوران عشان مش لاقى اى دليل

ولسة انا محضر له اكثر من 7 هدايا منى له كما وعدته لأنه دلس الى الآن 3 مرات وكذب مرة وخطأ عن جهل او تدليس 3 مرات فمنتظر النهاية الى ان اضع مداخلاتى تباعا
*​


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

> ولسة انا محضر له اكثر من 7 هدايا منى له كما وعدته لأنه دلس الى الآن 3 مرات وكذب مرة وخطأ عن جهل او تدليس 3 مرات فمنتظر النهاية الى ان اضع مداخلاتى تباعا



شوقتنى حط 7 هدايا


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخ هادي 

نحن نتكلم عن اخزيا ابن يهورام ملك يهوذا 

لماذا تشتت الموضوع وتتكلم عن اخزيا ابن آخاب ملك اسرائيل ؟؟

ركز شوية ، بلاش تشتيت .

هل لديك رد على المداخلات ارقام # 52 و # 57 

اذا لم يكن لديك رد على هذه المداخلات تحديدا ، سوف اعتبر الموضوع منتهيا .
اي تشتيت سيتم حذفه


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

_*



			وتتكلم عن اخزيا ابن آخاب ملك اسرائيل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش اخزيا ابن اخاب من ضمن الملوك الاشرار اللى بيشير اليه الرقم 42 يانيومان *_


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*مش اخزيا ابن اخاب من ضمن الملوك الاشرار اللى بيشير اليه الرقم 42 يانيومان *_


 
مرة اخرى لا داعي للقفز بدون تركيز 

نتكلم الان عن عمري ، هل انتهيت منه ؟؟؟

المداخلات ارقام 52 و 57 ، هل لديك تعقيب عليها ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تعقيب الاشراف 

تم حذف المداخلات لتكرار الاسئلة نفسها وقد تم الاجابة عليها في المداخلات ارقام 52 و 57 ، تكرار الاسئلة لن يعفيها من الحذف .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			المداخلات ارقام 52 و 57 ، هل لديك تعقيب عليها ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوه سالتك

وقولت

النص الكتابى يقول

ملك عمرى على اسرائيل اثتنى عشر سنه

معنى كلامك اللى انت قولته ان عمرى ملك على اسرائيل اتثنى عشر ام لم يملك

وكل مره بتحذف ونفسى اعرف بتحذفه ليه

حترد حكون انتهيت مش حترد حيبقى السؤال معلقا *


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

سؤالك تم الرد عليه في المداخلة رقم 52 و 57 

هل تريد ان اضعها لك مرة اخرى ؟؟؟

من الواضح انه ليس لديك سوى تكرار الاسئلة التي تم الاجابة عليها .

قلنا كيف ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان 12 سنة هي قياسا لحكم آسا ، ارجع الى المداخلة رقم 52 ولاحظ السنين بالالوان ، عمري لم يملك 12 سنة كاملة لان اغلبهم قضاها في صراع مع زمري وتبني ، لم يكن ملكا على مملكة .

 

هل لديك اعتراض على المداخلة رقم 52 و 57 ، ارجو ان تضعه ، اما تكرار السؤال فسوف نكرر الاجابة ليس الا .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			قلنا كيف ذكر الكتاب المقدس ان 12 سنة هي قياسا لحكم آسا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انا بسالك 

والاجابه بسيطه 

بنعم ام بلا 

يعنى معنى كلامك ان عمرى لم يملك على اسرائيل اثتنى عشر سنه كما يقول النص الكتابى

ملك عمرى على اسرائيل اثتنى عشر سنه

نعم .....................ام........................لا

شفت الجواب سهل ازاى

وباذن الله حتنقل علطول لاخزيا ابن اخاب

تحياتى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*ما انا بسالك *_
> 
> _*والاجابه بسيطه *_
> 
> ...


 
الجواب للمرة الالف ، اي انسان باي مستوى ذكاء سوف يفهم 

في السنة ( 27 لآسا ) بدأ تمرد زمري وعمري وتبني على مملكة اسرائيل كان كل منهما ينصب نفسه ملكا ولكن ليس على مملكة .

في السنة (31 لآسا ) سيطر عمري على الوضع واشترى السامرة واسس مملكة واصبح ملكا على مملكة .

في السنة ( 38 لآسا ) مات عمري وتولي ابنه الحكم .

اذا (12 سنة ) واضح انها هي من حكم آسا ، تم حسابها في الكتاب المقدس قياسا الى حكم آسا ، تمت فيها احداث عمري من اولها لآخرها . 


بالالوان للاطفال : 

هذه سنوات الملك آسا من 27 الى 38 (12 سنة ) 

27 - 28 - 29 - 30 - 31 - 32 - 33 - 34 - 35 - 36 - 37 - 38 

اللون الاحمر يوضح السنوات الستة لحكم عمري . 

بقية الشرح في المداخلة رقم # 52 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1621609&postcount=52

السؤال التالي ، كيف كان عمري ليس ملكا على مملكة الا في ست سنوات فقط ، الرد عليه في المداخلة رقم # 57 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1621809&postcount=57


هل لديك سؤال جديد لم يتم الاجابة عليه ؟؟؟ ام سوف تكرر الاسئلة مرة اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

_*


			ذا (12 سنة ) واضح انها هي من حكم آسا ، تم حسابها في الكتاب المقدس قياسا الى حكم آسا ، تمت فيها احداث عمري من اولها لآخرها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

. 

اذا فكذبت كتابك

القائل 

ملك عمرى على اسرائيل اثتنى عشر سنه 

بسبب عدم فهمك وقعت كتابك فى مشكله اكبر 

انت تقول ان اثتنى عشر سنه لحكم اسا

وكتابك يقول انها سنوات ملك عمرى على اسرائيل

ياانت ياكتابك

والحكم للقارى

-------------------------------------------------------​اخزيا ابن اخاب

لماذا تم حساب السنه التانيه ليه واخوه اشترك معاه فى الحكم؟​*_


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> _*.​*_
> 
> _*اذا فكذبت كتابك*_​
> _*القائل *_​
> ...


 
اذا لنترك الحكم للقاريء

ليشهد بنفسه من الذي لا يريد ان يفهم 

لقد اجبتك عشرات المرات ان ( 12 سنة ) المحسوبة لعمري هي من حكم الملك آسا من 27 الى 38 ، ولكن مطلقا لم يكن عمري ملكا لمدة 12 سنة ، لان واضح ان خلاف هذه الفترة كان هناك صراع بينه وبين زمري وبين تبني .

الفترة المستقرة لحكم عمري هي ست سنوات فقط منذ ان اشترى جبل السامرة واسس المملكة الجديدة وجعل عاصمتها السامرة .
وهي في الفترة من السنة 31 الى 38 من حكم آسا 




> ​
> _*اخزيا ابن اخاب*_
> 
> 
> _*لماذا تم حساب السنه التانيه ليه واخوه اشترك معاه فى الحكم؟*_​


 


(واضطجع يهوشافاط مع آبائه ودفن مع آبائه في مدينة داود ابيه فملك يهورام ابنه عوضا عنه51 اخزيا ابن اخآب ملك على اسرائيل في السامرة في السنة السابعة عشرة ليهوشافاط ملك يهوذا.ملك على اسرائيل سنتين.)
(1 ملوك 22: 50 - 51)

(وملك يهورام بن اخآب على اسرائيل في السامرة في السنة الثامنة عشرة ليهوشافاط ملك يهوذا. ملك اثنتي عشرة سنة.)
(2 ملوك 3: 1)
 
السنتين هما السابعة عشر والثامنة عشر ليهوشافاط ، ملك فيهما آخاب على اسرائيل .

في السنة الثامنة عشر تولي يهورام بن آخاب الحكم . 
هذه السنة هي مشتركة بين الملكين ، لماذا تم حسابها لواحد على دون الاخر ، لماذا تم حسابها لاخزيا وليس ليهورام ؟؟

هل تريد ان تحسب سنة واحدة من حكم يهوشافاط ( الثامنة عشرة من حكمة ) لتكون سنتين نعطي واحدة منها لاخزيا والاخرى ليهورام ؟؟

ماهذا الاعتراض العقيم ؟؟

اذا اردت ان تسجل اعتراضا على طريقة الحساب ، قل لنا طريقة حساب الاثني عشر سنة ليهورام وان السنة الثامنة عشرة ليهوشافاط دخلت مرتين في الحساب ( مرة لاخزيا ومرة ليهورام ) ، بدون هذا ليس لديك اعتراضا مقبولا على سنتين الحكم لاخزيا .


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخ هادي اي مداخلة للتشتيت سيتم حذفها 

اظنك تعرف هذا الاجراء الان


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

> يا اخ هادي اي مداخلة للتشتيت سيتم حذفها
> 
> اظنك تعرف هذا الاجراء الان



بسالك يانيومان

ازاى يهورام يحكم واخوه لسه فى الحكم

بتحذف سؤالى ليه


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> بسالك يانيومان
> 
> ازاى يهورام يحكم واخوه لسه فى الحكم
> 
> بتحذف سؤالى ليه


 
حذفت سؤالك لانه بغرض التشتيت مرة اخرى .

اولا : ما هو دليلك الذي بنيت عليه سؤالك ؟؟

ثانيا: ما علاقة سؤالنا بأن اخزيا حكم سنتين ؟؟

عندك دليل ضعه ، والا ساحذف سؤالك مرة اخرى .


----------



## يا هادى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*



			ثانيا: ما علاقة سؤالنا بأن اخزيا حكم سنتين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اشد فى شعرى 

انت عايز تجبلى الضغط

والله ما انت بتفهم,اقسم برب السماء والارض مانتوا بتفمهوا

انا زهقت

ياعم اتكلم لوحدك

والله العظيم ما انتوا بتفهموا ويخرب بيت شيطاناللى حسبكوا علينا بشر اصلا فى التعداد السكانى*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> بسالك يانيومان
> 
> ازاى يهورام يحكم واخوه لسه فى الحكم
> 
> بتحذف سؤالى ليه



الغالى نيو مان ثوانى من فضلك

إن قلت لى كم هى عدد الثوانى التى مضت من بدء الخيقة الى الآن فأنا سوف اجيبك بكل سرور ؟؟

هل تفيدنى ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مر الكثير من الوقت لوم تعطنى إجابة على لاسؤال السهل ؟؟؟

طيب بلاش اسأل واحد تانى اسهل منه


لماذا 1 + 1 = 2 ؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى ليه مثلا مش 

1+1 = 5 ؟؟؟؟

اظن السؤال سهل جدا 

منتظرك ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> بسالك يانيومان
> 
> ازاى يهورام يحكم واخوه لسه فى الحكم


 
الاخ يا هادي فجأة اصبح غير هادي ، لاني سألته دليله على كلامه 

والان نضع للاخوة القراء ما يثبت ان الاخ يا هادي يتكلم فيما لا يفقه ولا يعي 

حتى لا يضع احدا ثقته في انسان مثل يا هادي يجادل في الكتاب المقدس بغير نور ولا هدى .

(واضطجع يهوشافاط مع آبائه ودفن مع آبائه في مدينة داود ابيه فملك يهورام ابنه عوضا عنه51 اخزيا ابن اخآب ملك على اسرائيل في السامرة في السنة السابعة عشرة ليهوشافاط ملك يهوذا.ملك على اسرائيل سنتين.)
(1 ملوك 22: 50 - 51)

(وسقط اخزيا من الكوّة التي في علّيته التي في السامرة فمرض وارسل رسلا وقال لهم اذهبوا اسألوا بعل زبوب اله عقرون ان كنت ابرأ من هذا المرض.)
(2 ملوك 1: 2)

( وقال له هكذا قال الرب.من اجل انك ارسلت رسلا لتسأل بعل زبوب اله عقرون أليس لانه لا يوجد في اسرائيل اله لتسأل عن كلامه.لذلك السرير الذي صعدت عليه لا تنزل عنه بل موتا تموت. 17 فمات حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به ايليا.وملك يهورام عوضا عنه في السنة الثانية ليهورام بن يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا لانه لم يكن له ابن.)
(2 ملوك 1: 16 - 17)

(وملك يهورام بن اخآب على اسرائيل في السامرة في السنة الثامنة عشرة ليهوشافاط ملك يهوذا.ملك اثنتي عشرة سنة.)
(2 ملوك 3: 1)

اذا واضح ان ياهادي يرغب في تشتيت الموضوع فقط ليس الا .

يهورام ملك بعد مرض اخزيا وموته ولذلك كانت مدة حكمة لمدة سنتين ، كما اتضح من الرد السابق .

فما علاقة ملك يهورام في حياة اخزيا كما يسأل الاخ ياهادي ، وما علاقة هذا بالسؤال الاساسي وهو مدة حكم اخزيا لمدة سنتين ؟؟

العلاقة الوحيدة ، هي الغلوشة والتشويش . 

ربنا يهديك ويجعلك اسما على مسمى ، ويعطيك نعمة ورحمة لتفهم وتقرأ الكتاب المقدس باحثا عن الحياة ، وليس الاخطاء لانك لن تجدها .

تحياتي ياغالي


----------



## يا هادى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

_*يقول نيومان




			خلالها حكم عمري ( 6 سنوات في السامرة )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


والنص يقول

ملك فى ترصه ست سنوات

وترصه غير السامره بالطبع فهذه فى منطقه وهذه فى منطقه اخرى

 لو كان الملك عمرى ملك فى السامره واشترها اول ما ملك واطلق عليها اسم السامره 

كما يقول نيومان




			اشترى السامرة في نفس السنة التي بدأ فيها الحكم بحسب الكتاب المقدس ( السنة 31 لآسا ) . وهذا معناه ستة سنوات الحكم الملونة بالاحمر هي نفسها التي قضاها في السامرة عاصمة الدولة الجديدة

أنقر للتوسيع...



لقال النص الكتابى 

وملك ست سنوات فى السامرهوليس فى ترصه

والان:-

تفسير يهدم كل ماقاله نيومان هو التفسير اليهودى رابى الراشى

23. In the thirty-first year of Asa the king of Judah, Omri ruled over Israel twelve years-in Tirzah, he ruled six years

التفسير
In the thirty-first year of Asa… Omri ruled: a complete, [uncontested,] reign. Five years was [the duration] of his conflict with Tibni, from the twenty-seventh year of Asa until the thirty-first.   :  
twelve years: was the total, five years in conflict and seven with a complete reign. It is impossible to say [that he reigned] twelve years uncontested, for Ahab his son reigned in the thirty-eighth year of Asa.   :  
in Tirzah he ruled six years: while he had not yet built Samaria 


اعدها مره اخرى لعل نيومان يقراءها جيدا

in Tirzah he ruled six years: while he had not yet built Samaria

http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/15900/showrashi/true

فكلامك ليس له اى دليل سوى انت يانيومان لم تقدم اى دليل نهائيا​
وانا قد قدمت لك المفسرين

انطونيوس فكرى ,وتادرس يعقوب مالطى ,والمفسر اليهودى الراشى

ومن خلال كلام المفسر اليهودى الراشى:

الذىيقول: ان الملك عمرى ملك ست سنوات فى ترصه ولم تكن السامره قد بينت بعد

ان الملك عمرى حكم فى ترصه ست سنوات وعندما بنى السامره حكم ست سنوات اخرى وبالتالى حكم اتنين عشر سنه كما قال النص الكتابى​
فهل تعترض على المفسر اليهودى الراشى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وطبعا مع تقديم الدليل على الاعتراض على كلامه​*_​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل يا هادي

سلام من الله معك ، مرحبا بعد غيبة طويلة 

يقولون في الامثال ( من طول الغيبات جاء بالغنائم ) 
ولكني اجد ان المثل الذي ينطبق عليك هو ( تمخض الجبل فولد فأرا ) مع الآسف وكلامي ليس فيه شبهة اهانك لك ، ولكنه توصيف للحالة ليس الا .

فمع انك تجاهلت الرد على المداخلة الاخيرة ، التي اغضبتك وجعلتك تشتمنا وتترك المنتدى غاضبا ساخطا ، لانها احرجتك بشدة .

فانت قلت بالحرف الواحد 



> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
فلماذا تجاهلت حتى الاعتذار او شكرنا على توضيح الحقيقة لك ؟؟؟

اما بعد غيبتك فعدت لتقول :











يا هادى قال:


> _*يقول نيومان*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وبالرغم من انك لم تضع لنا رابطا يوثق مصدر كلامك ، الا انني سوف اجيبك على ماتفضلت بشرحه ( لنفسك ) ويارب تفهم بعدها .

للاسف ردك لا يقدم ولا يؤخر ، ولكنه يشرح لك (وليس لنا ) ما تعذر عليك فهمه في المرة الاولى .

فقد اوضحنا لك ان حكم عمري استمر ( 12 سنة ) تقع في حكم الملك آسا من السنة  27 الى 38 .

فاذا قال الكتاب المقدس انه حكم ست سنوات في ترصه ، فاين حكم الست سنوات الاخرى ؟؟؟

يا عزيزي يبدو انك تحتاج الى حصة حساب وليس الى درس في الكتاب المقدس !!!!


----------



## يا هادى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*



			وبالرغم من انك لم تضع لنا رابطا يوثق مصدر كلامك 
فاذا قال الكتاب المقدس انه حكم ست سنوات في ترصه فاين حكم الست سنوات الاخرى ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو التفسير اليهودى لما يقول

in Tirzah he ruled six years: while he had not yet built Samaria

http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_...showrashi/true

الترجمه : ملك فى ترصه ست سنوات: بينما لم تكن السامره بينت بعد.....تفسير رابى الراشى

يبقى انا لم احضر دليل على كلامى من مصدر موثوق منه ياغالى

امال حضرتك عايز مصدر موثوق منه منين ان لم يكن من تفسير اليهود انفسهم فمن اين اتيت لك ؟

لو ملك فى ترصه سته سنوات يبقى ملك فى السامره سته سنوات ياعزيزى فهل تحتاج هذه الى تفكير

فمن اين اتيت انت ان كتابك عندما قال ست سنوات فى ترصه اى يقصد ست سنوات فى السامره

عر فت مين اللى لم يقدم اى دليل على كلامه

وانا اعتذر لك 




			فلماذا تجاهلت حتى الاعتذار او شكرنا على توضيح الحقيقة لك ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لان كلامك فى هذه النقطه ايضا خطا وليس توضيح الحقيقه عزيزى وعندما ناتى اليها ساقول لك اين الخطا

*


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *هو التفسير اليهودى لما يقول*
> 
> *in tirzah he ruled six years: while he had not yet built samaria*
> 
> ...


 

لا جديد في كلامك هو تكرار لما قلته والرد تكرار لما قلناه 

حكم في ترصة 6 سنوات ، والسامرة لم تكن بنيت بعد ، صحيح 

ولكن بعد هذا تم شراء الجبل وبناء العاصمة ، فمدة الحكم 12 سنة منقسمة الى 6 سنوات في ترصة و6 سنوات في السامرة .

سنوات الملك هي 6 سنوات التي قضاها في السامرة العاصمة بعد انتهاء التمرد .

اذا كان لديك اي اعتراض ، ارجو ان تدعمه بالدليل ، اما ان تكرر السؤال مرة اخرى بطريقتك المعهودة فلن تجد الا حذف تكرار السؤال .

لعبة تضييع الوقت في تكرار نفس السؤال وتكرار نفس الاجابة لن العبها معك يا هادي ، فارجو ان ترتقي بمستوى مداخلاتك .

فلا زالت مداخلاتك تخرج عن الموضوع الاصلي الذي قمنا بالاجابة عنه ( عمر اخزيا الملك ) وما تلعبه من تضييع الوقت وتمييع الموضوع لن اسمح به .

مع تحياتي


----------

